

My Private Meeting with a Business Mogel: Lessons for the Sometimes Intimidated - MoLaufy
http://thefirstyearentrepreneur.com/forthesometimesintimidated/

======
lifeisstillgood
I was very dismissive of this at first, but kept skim/reading. I wanted to
know what he (oh its a she!) did. I still don't know. Some sort of business
coach I guess. I wanted to know who this god-like mogul is - I still don't
know and I think I am past caring.

But that became the point of the post - she did not handle the meeting well -
she did not have a clear proposition, she did not articulate it in terms of
what the customer pain was and she found herself out of her depth.

But she kept swimming, and I started to fall for her by the end. And something
interesting happened, I started to realise that his post, hardly HN standard
material, is really what we _should_ be looking at. Patio11 just emailed me
about some pester-by-email course, and I am dismissive of that too. But I
suspect that just like a young therapist coach with some chutzpah putting
herself in unfamiliar situations, there will be something to learn from
patio11 course - something about being willing to sell, willing to ask for the
money, that geeks have beaten out of them young.

And it's something I need to relearn. And this article and patio11 teach me
more than any discussion on go v rust on turning a competant developer into a
profitable competant developer

~~~
MoLaufy
I am a she indeed, and I'm glad that it ended up feeling beneficial. Thanks
for your thoughts :)

You're right about what I "do": I have a private mental health practice and I
do small business consulting. I'll try to make that clear earlier on next
time.

In regards to the mogul, I can give you a huge hint: he sold a very large
health and beauty line that is headquartered in Minneapolis. There are salons
and training schools all over the Midwest, and the product line is nationally
loved. I left his name out to avoid drawing attention from those much more
powerful than I. After all, I am just some young, chutzpah-possessing
entrepreneur ;)

Enjoy patio11.

